# >insert anecdotal introduction title here<



## flip (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, my name would be Flip and I like meat.

My neighbors think I'm a little on the odd side because I live in NE (west of Boston MA) and grill all year round on my Webber 18.5.

I picked up a WSM from one of my local hardware shops (Ray's True Value), grabbed a couple of therm's (polder and an et72 (shoulda gone with a 73!)), and purchased a membership at Sam's (used to do BJ's). That was on the 29th of January.

Did I mention I like meat?

Right. So why a WSM? I wanted a smoker that didn't need too many mod's to work the way I wanted it. I didn't want to have to add tuning plates or baffles or charcoal baskets. I wanted to be able to do a longer smoke (butts anyone?) without having to add fuel every couple of hours. I've used a Charbroil SS with side firebox and wasn't super impressed in the default configuration.

I've smoked every weekend since then (3x). First was the ribs for Superbowl (I knew I should have put money on that game!). Then came a 9lb picnic and beans for dinner with the mother in law. This past weekend was two whole chickens with beans and ABT's with the sister and her family. Had to do one chicken on the grill due to two pots of beans and a slight lack of room on the WSM.

My wood? So far, only hickory and mesquite. I've got a line on some apple though. Can't wait for that one.

Howdy. The name's Flip. But you can call me whatever suits your fancy. Oh, and I like meat.


----------



## richtee (Feb 19, 2008)

Bravo!  And welcome to SMF! Another writer/q'er has joined the ranks!


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Ray, Bill, Flip, or who ever you are. I hope you like meat cuz that's what this place is all about. You should check into getting a WSM if you get the chance and maybe an ET 73... I'd skip the 72. Ohhh and don't forget to go to Sam's to get a bunch of meat.. I hope you like meat.

Glad to have you here with us and looking forward to your posts and sense of humor. Hang out and keep posting.

You do like meat.. don't you?


----------



## flip (Feb 19, 2008)

Not so much a writer... I think it's got more to do with boredom at the office ;)

Thanks though. Seems quite the informative little slice of internet you've all got here. That search button works wonders!


----------



## flip (Feb 19, 2008)

[size=-1]TouchÃ[emoji]169[/emoji]!
[/size]I'm more of a tofu kinda guy... Anyone got a good recipe for tofurkey?


----------



## desertlites (Feb 19, 2008)

Howdy & welcome to SMF-low & slow with tbs around here. So quit flipping your meat and get back to work!!


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 19, 2008)

Sure do!

Place tofurkey in oven at 350Âº for 3 hrs
Baste as needed to keep from drying out
Remove from oven when tofurkey is fully cooked
Tent under Aluminum foil for 30 minutes
Remove from foil
Slice into hearty servings
Place on disposable platter
Throw in trash - Go to Subway if you want to eat healthy.


----------



## richtee (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow..and found the search engine right outta the gate. Will wonders never cease ;{)


----------



## flip (Feb 19, 2008)

So wait, are you implying that it's not healthy to wrap _everything_ in bacon before you cook it?

Say it aint so!


----------



## richtee (Feb 19, 2008)

Jared? Where IS that skinny bastage when ya need him?!?


----------



## flip (Feb 19, 2008)

He's running to get me a brew. I'm thinking I'll grill up some ribeye for me and the misses tonight.


----------



## kookie (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to the smf flip....................Glad you found us...........


----------



## gramason (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 19, 2008)

flip
Welcome ot SMF, my gut feeling on this one is that you will fit right in !!!


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 19, 2008)

WElcome to SMF!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!!


----------



## flip (Feb 19, 2008)

Slight change in plans...

Pork tenderloin tonight. And ee gads, it's already seasoned. And it's going in the oven.

But that's because I'm making Fatties for tomorrow night. Two of em. For me and the misses. On honey wheat english muffins with eggs and cheese. Yummo!

Found the JD at the second grocer I stopped at on the way home. Frozen, of course, but at least they were 2 for $5. Picked up 6 and might stop back if the Fatties come out splendidly. Now to wait for the thaw.


----------



## flip (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh, and thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF forum. Do you really like meat??


----------



## flyin'illini (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome to the site, Flip.

You will be back for some more JD after the fatty smoke I am sure. I saw JD chubs for 1.49 ea at the local Kroger on Sat and picked up 8 of them.  I froze them for later.

I need to get a decent windbreak set up for my ECB in these temps.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Flip!


----------



## badss (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome Flip...neat place / great people....have fun!


----------



## crockadale (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard Flip. You do like meat don't you?


----------



## hank (Feb 20, 2008)

Plenty of orchards around your area, may be able to pick up some fruitwood. Maybe a good idea to check in early spring when the winter damage is cleaned up, and the trees are pruned. Maple is always around. I'm on the South Shore.


----------



## flip (Feb 20, 2008)

True that, and with one of 'em closing down (cheney's off 148 in Brimfield) I should be able to pick up some of what they've got left. I'm hoping they have more than just apple though...


----------



## smokin for life (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF Flip, like some one else said" I think you will fit in here just great.


----------

